# Cooling tip



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

I have my 622 in an AV cabinet. It's open-front with ventilation holes in the back. But, the shelf the 622's on only has about 2 inches of clearance on top and sides.

I was noticing it was running rather hot, so I did a little experimentation. What was happening was that the hot air coming out the left side was flowing right over the top and back into the fan port on the right.

I put a small strip of foam running front-to-back on the top right side to seal off the intake side from the hot air. The temps are much lower, as much as 20 degrees at the fan.

So, if you're worried about heat in a semi-enclosed space, try this out.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Nice idea! Ducting the air flow like that. I have a similar setup but use a fan mounted on the back of the equipment cabinet on one side forcing air into the shelf and out the opposite side. The shelf now runs about 85 degrees but is, I'm sure, noisier than your solution. I may try what you did. Seems simple enough.


----------



## Jeff P (May 10, 2006)

Very good tip. I might try that, as my average HDD temperature has slowly climbed over the past month.


----------



## kdwebsol (Jan 29, 2006)

wje said:


> I put a small strip of foam running front-to-back on the top right side to seal off the intake side from the hot air. The temps are much lower, as much as 20 degrees at the fan.


Thanks for the tip. I am using a USB fan to cool my 622. I had it placed in the back centered and moved it to the left side. Much cooler now.

Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## Colininla (Jul 18, 2006)

Noticed my new 622 was running very hot in new BDI cabinet ( plexi door front - vented shelf - open back ) and found similar concerns on here. Thanks to a board suggestion, bought an Antec notebook cooler, hooked up the USB to the 622, and within hours - - the 622 was almost cool to the touch. Staples had the cooler on sale and with an extra rebate all was accomplished for less than ten dollars. 
c


----------



## Scotty (Aug 10, 2006)

My 622 is in an AV Cabinet under TV and was resting on older Sony DVD Player (7700) which is seldom used.

After an HDMI failure and a replacement 622 was received, I placed the 622 on a shelf by itself - two inches high (sitting on small props) and with an open back (removed back on the AV Cabinet). I added a room fan to the side of the cabinet to move the air from the Panasonic 50" plasma TV and the 622. This dropped temp.

Later I added a laptop cooler (Bytecc NC-500 V2) for about 16.95 plus tax & shipping and placed under 622. Runs off USB port of 622. Also found this suggestion on a forum. This has lowered temp (to the touch and also as indicated in 622). 

High Temp - 129
Low - 102
Average - 111

Average has dropped by about 5 degrees in only a few days.


----------



## BCGreg (Aug 3, 2006)

Are people running their laptop cooler 24/7, and using the front or rear port? 

I also have a laptop cooler (Targus, $10 after rebates) but don't run it all the time. I use the front USB port with a PocketDISH and the rear is difficult to access.


----------



## Scotty (Aug 10, 2006)

BCGreg said:


> Are people running their laptop cooler 24/7, and using the front or rear port?
> 
> I also have a laptop cooler (Targus, $10 after rebates) but don't run it all the time. I use the front USB port with a PocketDISH and the rear is difficult to access.


I have been running it 24/7 using the rear USB. It is hot in our area in N. California!


----------

